# Ontario parks pass extended expiry date.



## zombiesniper (Mar 27, 2021)

For anyone with a 2020 yearly Ontario parks pass, it is now good until 31 Dec 2021. Those that get the 2021 yearly pass it will be good until 31 Dec 2022.

Info here.

Ontario Parks Store


----------

